# Datenbank Big-Game Fische



## Dok

Hier geht es zur Datenbank der Big-Game Fische


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Aha! Man sieht, da wird gearbeitet! Besten Dank für den Link Martin, sind interessante Infos!


----------



## Makreli

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Das sind coole Fische nur manch mal shen die Fische komisch aus, bei uns in den Büchern sehen die anders aus!


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Moin,

hab den Link nie so bewusst wahrgenommen - aber was ist denn das fuer eine Datenbank? 

Hoki, Barramundi, Snapper und diese ganzen Haie da als Big Game Fische zu bezeichnen? Und als Exoten passt es auch irgendwie nicht - da gibt es wesentlich exotischeres, bzw. wenn ein Snapper ein Exot ist, dann ist ein Lippfisch auch einer... Barramundi mag ja noch angehen - aber wo ist dann ein Tarpon, ein Peacock bass, ein Arapaima...
Und Katzenhai usw - das passt ja wohl in keine Kategorie? Ist mehr "Angeln in Norwegen" oder "Grosse Nordseefische Datenbank"...

Weiss nicht, kann mit der Datenbank so wenig anfangen, glaube da muss noch ein bisschen dran gearbeitet werden... 

Und denn wuerde ich das auch splitten - z.B. in offshore und reef und evtl. dann noch Brackwasser und Freshwater oder so...

Also, nichts fuer ungut
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Hallo Ansgar,

Du hast natürlich Recht mit Deinen Anmerkungen. Da ist bestimmt nicht alles zu 100% konzise. Der Big Game Bereich ist aber auch eher - wie Du bereits vermutet hast - ein Annex, so dass aus meiner Sicht der ein oder andere kleinere Fehler verzeihlich ist. 
Wenn wir gezielt nach etwas suchen, so suchen wir in den international anerkannten Foren/Datenbanken.
Wenn Du aber Lust und Zeit hast die Angaben zu überarbeiten, so kann ich gerne den Kontakt zum Seitenbetreiber herstellen...


----------



## Meinfang

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Hallo,
ich hoffe das passt einigermaßen in diesen Bereich....

War vor kurzem in Thailand angeln und habe diesen Fisch gefangen. Mein Problem ist nur .... Wie heißt dieser Fisch?

Grüße WiM


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Moin Meinfang,

Nicht gerade ein Big Game Fisch das Ding  aber ist ja egal - passt schon alles irgendwie - gerade zumal Du hier neu bist.

Willkommen erstmal, by the way#h

Dein Fisch heisst hier Long Tom - ist so wie ein Hornhecht bei uns (was Du vermutlich weisst) wird halt nur groesser.

Vermute Du hast das Ding beim Schleppen mit nem kleinen Lure oder mit Fischfetzen/Prawn nahe der Oberflaeche gefangen?

Wie das Ding auf Thai heisst weiss ich nicht, aber BigFins mag das auch noch wissen.

Ansonsten hack mal in fishbase.org Longtom ein.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Meinfang

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Danke für die Info - wir haben 5 LongToms in recht kurzer Zeit mit Tintenfischfetzen gefangen; wie du richtig vermutet hast nahe der Oberfläche.

WiM


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Hi Meinfang,

no worries...

Ja, sind genau wie Hornis Schwarmfische - wenn die das sind dann rappelt es... 

Sonst noch interessante pix von Deinem Trip?

Cheers
A.


----------



## Meinfang

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Hi,
hab auch noch 2 Barrakudas erwischt. 
Schreib gerade einen Bericht für mein-fang.de über meinen Fischertrip. Wenn gewünscht kann ich den gerne auch hier einstellen.

WiM


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Ja, stell doch mal ein, gute Fotos hast Du ja schon - vielleicht aber eher in "Angeln Weltweit", denn ist ja nicht gerade Big Game, so ein guter alter Longtom.

Hi Sailfisch - nimm das hier doch mal alles raus und schiieeb das mal rueber, damit wir hier bei der Fischdatenbank bleiben koennen 

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## blackmarlin.au

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

hi freunde
also habe mir mal so einige datenbanken zum big game angeschaut, aber ich denke das da jeder noch so seine eigenen fische mit dazu zählt.
und einfügen kann . hier noch mal ein beispiel aus www.einfach angeln.de
*Zielfische beim Big Game Fishing*


Es folgt eine kurze Auflistung der Fische, auf die Big Game Fischer aus sind. Die Sortierung erfolgt alphabetisch. Als Profi weiß man natürlich, dass die folgenden Fischarten nicht in allen Gewässern präsent sind, sondern immer nur in einigen Regionen.

Barracuda / Barrakuda
Blauhai
Bonito
Dorado / Goldmakrel
Glatthai
Hoki
Marlin (Black Marlin, Blue Marlin, White Marlin)
Schwertfisch
Sailfisch / Segelfisch
Snapper
Thunfisch (Blauflossen-Thunfisch, Gelbflossen-Thunfisch, Großaugen-Thunfisch)
Tigerfisch
aber auch hier sind noch einige fische die man dazu zählen sollte, und einige wieder streichen müsste. wie ein snapper zum beispiel, ich glaube das der nicht unbedingt zu den big game fischen zählt. dafür aber die ganze familie der grouper oder zackenbarsche komplett fehlt.
oder ein tigerhai , bullshark und wer schon mal einen 50 oder 60 kg GT gedrillt hat weiss das auch der zum big game zählen sollte.

darum denke ich das man wohl nie wirklich eine datenbank finden wird wo jeder seiner meinung nach alle big game fische drinn finden wird.
oder es müsten mal wieder die deutschen ran und mal ein paar § erfinden die das genau festlegen lach .
viele grüsse aus cairns
marco


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Datenbank Big-Game Fische*

Informationen um Big Game Fische sind im Web mehr als ausreichend zu finden, so. u.a. auf der Webseite der IGFA
www.igfa.org/Fish/Fish-Database.aspx

Wenn ich ein Urlaubsziel und Jahreszeit im Visier habe, interessiert mich welche Fische von für den abendlichen Grill bis Big Game dort zu erwarten sind. Auch wichtig zu recherchieren welche Spezie(s) in der angedachten Jahreszeit in dem Gebiet vorrangig anzutreffen sind.

Eine gute Hilfestellung ist dafür diese Webseite:
www.fishbase.org/fieldguide/FieldGuideSummary.php?GenusName=Xiphias&SpeciesName=gladius&c_code=462&print=&pda=

Nur eine weltweite Database hier im Board zu erstellen halte ich für eine Lebensaufgabe.....


----------

